# One of my "big" projects for '07... DONE!



## Steve Filpansick (Sep 19, 2007)

Here's one of the thing's I'd been considering for a while and finally decided to put into action...

I have an enclosed front porch on my house, and I decorate the porch every year (in addition to the cemetery themed yard), and make the kids come to the inside door to get their candy.

This year, I cut a big hole in the floor!

The hole is 44-1/2" x 48" (with a joist running through the center)...

I then filled the hole with a sheet of 1/4" plate glass, a sheet of 1/2" acrylic, and another sheet of 1/4 glass. It's more rigid than the wood on the rest of the floor! 
One sheet of the 1/4 glass, supported only on the edges, wouldn't break with my 200# butt walking and then bouncing on it! But I wanted to make sure that there was WAY more than enough of a safety margin. 

I strung some red Xmas lights around the underside of the hole, put a few Buckys down there, as well as some random bones and such. Once I was happy with the selection of dead stuff, I busted out my web spinner and went to town!


I am SUPER happy with how this came out...


----------



## HrdHeaded1 (Sep 20, 2007)

You cut a hole? In your porch floor? Jinkies.. My hubby would SHOOT me first and ask later on that one lOL.. Killer idea! So the kiddies and such have to walk over that? You should get one or two to pee their pants this year!


----------



## Steve Filpansick (Sep 19, 2007)

Yep... that is placed directly between the inside and outside doors!

As is, only about 1/2 of the ToT's will come to the door... my goal is to get to the point that I no longer have to buy candy!


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

That is commitment to your hobby. 

That is the craziest thing I've heard of yet. 


Do you live alone?


----------



## Steve Filpansick (Sep 19, 2007)

slimy said:


> That is commitment to your hobby.
> 
> That is the craziest thing I've heard of yet.
> 
> Do you live alone?


Nope... I live with my wife and two daughters!

When my girls went out for the bus this morning, my 4 yr old wouldn't step on the glass, even after big sis did. I had to walk out there and hold her hand to get her to step out!:devil:


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

slimy said:


> Do you live alone?


Need you ask such a question???  

Steve, you need to add a few trick-o-treater bags down there as well.


----------



## Steve Filpansick (Sep 19, 2007)

Actually, What I wanted to do (but I ran out of time and money), was use a bunch of Bart skeletons instead of Buckys. 
When I corpse them, I'd put one in a cub scout uniform, put a backpack on one of them, maybe one or two in cheesy but recognizable store bought costumes (with ToT bags), etc... I thought that would bring the creepy factor WAY up!


----------



## michael myers (Sep 3, 2007)

Theres always next year to add on/modify/improve what you got for this year!

That is just sick!! Awesome idea!! I wonder what my wife would say if I cut a big hole in the concrete on our porch? HHHUUUUMMMMM!!!!LOL:jol:


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

A hole in the porch. I think I'd get in trouble. 

But it's a fantastic idea and looks really cool.


----------



## Beth (Sep 27, 2005)

That is probably one of the COOLEST things that I have ever seen!!!! INCREDIBLE!!!! Reminds me of the movie "The Burbs"!!! Hahahahahaha!! Darkness at its best!!! AWESOME AWESOME AWESOME!!!


----------



## NecroBones (Feb 10, 2006)

That's really awesome! Are you going to leave the glass year-round or put the wood back?


----------



## Steve Filpansick (Sep 19, 2007)

NecroBones said:


> That's really awesome! Are you going to leave the glass year-round or put the wood back?


I'm gonna leave the glass in year round, but screw a slightly oversize piece of luan down over it, just to keep it from getting scratched, or broken from something getting dropped on it.


----------



## CraigInPA (Sep 28, 2007)

MOST impressive.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

That is good! I bet you find TOTer's scared to cross it.


----------



## daveo1101 (Sep 23, 2007)

too freaking cool! Excellent job!


----------



## Liam (Mar 23, 2007)

Wow, that is AWESOME. My wife is understanding of my obsession, but probably not THAT understanding. Great idea.


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

. . . what the hell, just throw a rug over it and it's good to go next year, too!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

My wife is nowhere near being okay with my prop passion, this would send her way over the edge! Good job!!!


----------



## HrdHeaded1 (Sep 20, 2007)

> My wife is nowhere near being okay with my prop passion, this would send her way over the edge!


Yeah! I pointed this one out to my honey last night.. and yeah.. well.. umm it didn't go over well lol.. Soooooooooo I figure.. I have to wait till he goes to see grandma down in CA and then I'll have to bust out the sawsall.. hahahah..


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

That is waaaay cooool!! Looks great


----------



## SkullAndBone (Sep 21, 2005)

Wow!
I saw a thing on the history channel where a family lived over a historical Revolutionary War water well. They did a similar thing in their kitchen. Very cool.

I say you lay under there and pop the lights on and really scare the doogers out of them. Err, but you might be cleaning up your glass if you do...   


Rob


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

That first pic is just too cool for words! It's like looking into a dumpster in Hell.

Nothing says Manson or Firefly family like a pile of skeletons and corpses rotting in a pit under the porch. I take the my hat off to you sir.


----------



## BudMan (Mar 6, 2007)

You my friend, are off the hook.......probably a supergenius in the Wile E. Coyote way, but definitely off the hook!
There are times at work when we have to walk across the skylights we install, sometimes as high as 10 stories with nothing below....a little unnerving at times. You may not give out any candy this year!


----------

